

“…beard removal (virtual shaving), beard synthesis, and beard transfer.” - jm3
http://graphics.cs.cmu.edu/projects/imageshaving/

======
teilo
Interesting. But I notice none of the examples have a _real_ beard.

------
mahmud
They should have used Lenna in some of the "beard transfer" photos.

------
mrspeaker
I'm pretty sure they solved this problem in the 70s -
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cBcrTucxiRc> (from 3:45)

------
GiraffeNecktie
I wonder if this would be useful for law enforcement?

